# Offshore Pilothouse?



## White Beard (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello, This is my first time to this forum; hope I am doing this correctly. I am looking for recommendations for a Pilothouse sailboat with a dual helm (internal + cockpit), shoal draft, large (Queen or King) inline center berth (not std v-berth) + 1 good sea-berth in the Pilothouse and the ability to both both motor and sail well. This would be a retirement boat for my wife and myself, initial intent is coastal and ICW with eventual offshore sailing. I am a recreational sailor and have sailed the Great Lakes extensively but we would like to eventually sail the world full-time. I am less concerned with a large galley, settees, multiple heads, extra berths, more concerned with high quality, low maintenance. I am more concerned with seaworthiness and comfort than with speed, although it would be nice to be able to sail well downwind with a symmetrical spinnaker. Critically important is a comfortable internal helm and draft in the 3-4.5' range. We would consider anything from full keel to centerboard; aluminum, steel or fiberglass, 32-50', and any price range from up to $75,000 (the lower the better, to allow more $ for refit...) I also like clipper bows and canoe sterns. Does this boat exist?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

(Google searches Sailnet posts better than Sailnet!)

This pilothouse thread didn't start out specifically about going offshore, but it contains a lot of good information.

And welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

From one 'white beard' to another  welcome. While I was reading your post I was forming my reply to recommend a Nauticat.... until.... you quashed that with your $ figure. Nope, won't happen. The other flavor of NC's .... Pilothouse Motorsailers - not mine - as one of their 'traditional pilothouses' at 40' feet would fit your needs but even the 80's versions would be more than twice your budget. You are looking for a lot of boat for not much money. Good luck.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Pearson made about 20 P36 Pilot House boats in the early 80s. Depending on condition, they would easily fit your budget. No clipper bow or canoe stern though... It has a V-berth, but that can be changed. And, the interior is likely plaid.

Here are a few;
http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1980/Pearson-Pilothouse-2281182/Rosehaven/MD/United-States
http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1980/Pearson-Pilothouse-365-2273959/Pensacola/FL/United-States
http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1980/Pearson-Pilothouse-365-2253908/Saratoga-Bay%2C-Vancouver-Island/Canada Ok, this guy is out of his mind in terms of the asking price...


----------



## White Beard (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies; I think the Pearson certainly has potential.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I think you will have great difficulty in your price range. Not many boats in any price range have that you want but with your budget, a problem. If you are going to get a pilothouse, make sure that it has exceptional ventilation. The owners of the few pilothouse boats we saw between the Eastern Caribbean and Australia all complained about heat in the pilothouse.

If money were no object check this out,

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rrency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=1820&url=

This is the cheapest one of these I have seen


----------



## rjg23 (Apr 1, 2006)

Always have had my eye on these for my retirement:

1982 CORBIN - 39 Pilothouse Cutter ~ Owner Says Bring Offers! Sail

Seems to meet most of your criteria but I doubt you'll find one that meets them all. Always the battle with compromises.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Pilothouse version of the CT41. It has a pullman double, not a centerline queen.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I'm not aware of any PH that meets all of your requirements. The price, draft and centerline queen are going to be a difficult combination to find in a PH. Gulf 32, Pearson 36, Northsea 34, Shannon 38, Cape George 36. Those are a few that come to mind, not sure of recent prices, and I don't think any will have a shallow enough draft for you. Good luck on your search.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

eherlihy said:


> Pearson made about 20 P36 Pilot House boats in the early 80s.


Good looking boats. The issue I would have with them though is seeing around/over/through  the pilothouse since I do most of my sailing around Narragansett Bay with its lobster pots and high traffic and I drive from the cockpit 99% of the time. Reminds me of my first pilothouse, a Nimble Arctic 25, that I had to look through the pilothouse when sailing. Nauticats of both flavors with their '2nd story' cockpits solve that problem and even my 'runt of the litter' has an almost Queen sized berth under the cockpit. I just use the forward berth for storage. I also like the separate shower on those Pearsons which is basically the same set up I have. I think they deserve a look.


----------



## White Beard (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your input - I regularly peruse all Pilothouse and Motorsailers on yachtworld in my price range and I am aware of those that are close. My hope for this thread was that someone might suggest a boat that I did not know about that met all my criteria exactly, perhaps a boat not currently listed, then I could then keep my eyes open and wait for one. Island Trader 40, for example, has a down galley single stateroom version that fits the layout I am looking for exactly and is within 4” of the desired draft, but I am concerned about the overall build quality and offshore potential. No offence intended to current owners, perhaps I am mistaken, if any have made successful extended offshore passages I would very much like to hear from them. Alternatively I guess I could put off retirement and wait until I can move up the purchase price. Perhaps I should have phrased my question as: Does this boat exist? Then figure out how long I have to work for to achieve it


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

I have done only one short delivery on the standard version V-40. Great boats!
There was a short production run of a pilot house model in about '80 or so. Have you looked at one?
I do not know how its interior was arranged.

Another brand would be Coopers, built in Canada. There are several of the Cooper 41 listed on Yachtworld now at about 60K, give or take.

L


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

As you know, boats are a compromise. Finding all of your desired traits (including price) is very unlikely. The non-v-berth option is particularly difficult to find for less than $100k in a pilot house sailboat. You might find a Bruce Roberts custom boat with some of your needs. In any case, here's a few more to consider:

Tayana 37 PH: A rare boat, but they do exist. The interior helm is a bit compromised, but still likely comfortable.

Saturna 33 PH: Even more rare than the T37PH.

Cape Dory 300 MS: Standard layout, but big roomy cockpit and attractive price.

Fisher 30: Very tug-ish/trawler-ish and a bit small, but nicely done if you like the look.

Pacific Seacraft 32: Very nice bluewater boat with innerspring mattress in foward berth, canoe stern, comfy/roomy interior helm, very pricey but possible for close to $100k. This would be my choice of those listed above. FYI - There's one here in the Great Lakes for sale in Traverse City.


----------



## edwmama (Jun 15, 2008)

Look into the rare Cal cruising 46 by Lapworth
Or pan oceanic 46 by Ted brewer

Solid blue water true pilothouse sailboats


----------

